# new peeling paint, just on baseboards



## ranger12 (Jan 3, 2011)

We painted a few days ago, in prep for new carpet. Paint was Valspar paint+primer latex. We knew the carpet guys would scuff up the baseboard some, and expect to have to repaint. Baseboard paint was done 2-5 days ago.

But, the baseboard paint, where it was scraped, easily peels off. Matter of fact, you can scrape it off with your thumbnail easily. A couple of feet up, on the door trim, it will not do this. It is hard, and will not easily scrape off. (all existing paint is latex, original from new construction 10 years ago).

We have never bug-sprayed, carpet cleaner, febreze spray, or anything of that sort that would have coated the baseboards in any way.

I peeled the paint off of one area about 2"x3" -- balled it up, and it was somewhat gummy -- I could press it into a small ball.

The only difference I am really seeing, since it is winter, and we have a crawlspace, the floor and baseboard is noticeably cooler to the touch than the walls/trim just a couple of feet up off the floor. Would that make enough of a difference in the curing rate, to where it has not fully adhered after 2 or 3 days?


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

It might.If you are sure it is latex over latex and you prepped the trim(scuffed it a little) it is possible it needs more curing time.Adhesion is part of the curing process.I'd let it alone for a week or two and test it again.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

WHat was on the baseboard to begin with? If it was sealed wood, you would have needed to apply a BONDING primer to the woodwork before painting. If it had been painted before, you would have needed to scuff sand and clean up the dust before painting. As CDaniels is hinting at, you really need to let any paint cure for 30 days before getting too excited about it peeling off.


----------



## ranger12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> WHat was on the baseboard to begin with? If it was sealed wood, you would have needed to apply a BONDING primer to the woodwork before painting. If it had been painted before, you would have needed to scuff sand and clean up the dust before painting. As CDaniels is hinting at, you really need to let any paint cure for 30 days before getting too excited about it peeling off.


baseboard had latex on it. Same base paint and prep as the door trim. Door trim is fine. Baseboard still feels a bit tacky/gummy, guess it just needs more time. I'm just really curious about WHY it is slower to cure. The only thing I can think of that, being winter, and over a crawl space, it is just a few degrees cooler --- you can definitely feel a temperature difference in the wood when touching the baseboard vs. the door casing 2 or 3 feet off the floor.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You might try running a fan in the room just to get the air circulating to help the paint dry/cure.


----------



## ranger12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Update: scraped off the baseboards, was extremely easy to remove most paint. Would have 4 feet that peeled right off then 2' with good adhesion, repeat. Scuff sanded, primed with kilz latex (tinted to final color), then topcoat with the same valspar signature used previosly.

All good now.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Ranger, glad to hear you're satisfied. You had bonding issues (I have bonding issues as well), though I think it was a curing issue, but for the future be mindful that Kilz is not a bonding primer. I get concerned at times when we throw the term "scuff" sand around. If you're looking for a primer as an insurance policy on bonding, use Zinsser 123 or other such primer.


----------

